# Star Chosen: a science fiction space opera for the whole family



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Please check out my new sci-fi novel. It's been five years in the making and my first non-graphic novel ever; I'm primarily known as the cartoonist on the long-running Silly Daddy comic series. Details on *Star Chosen* follow. Let me know what you think.

*Deleting history was just the beginning...* Blast off with STAR CHOSEN, a space opera of post-biblical proportions! After war, heartbreak, attacks to your faith, and the erasure of all history and culture, whose side will you fight on: the Proud... or the Chosen?

In a time yet to come, the high-tech Faith War threatens to destroy all religions across the universe. One small yet bold group, known as "the Chosen," survives, but will they rebuild, or be torn to space dust across a cold universe?

Xeric Award winner and Ignatz Award nominee Joe Chiappetta crafts a science fiction epic for all ages: Star Chosen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Joe, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Star Chosen has only been on Amazon a few months, but already it has two 5-star reviews. It's somewhat of a cross between Battlestar Galactica and Narnia.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Good luck with it, Joe.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Thanks John! By the way, I just tagged a bunch of your books.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sweet, tagging works! I'll tag yours.


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Good luck!  Love the cover!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Spencer. Hey, I just tagged your book too. The one line description you wrote is excellent.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Star Chosen also has a companion book that is illustrated. It's like a behind the scenes eBook with comics and author notes. That book is called Silly Daddy in Space, and the link is in my signature.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

It's been out for a few months now, and Star Chosen is still getting rave reviews from all the readers I talk to. To me, those are the best kinds of reviews--when someone just tells you what they think of your book in person--often unannounced.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

One recent reader was so excited about reading my Star Chosen sci-fi novel, he contacted me about every other day to tell me what chapter he was on! 

For example, his messages would go something like this; "Hi Joe, I just finished chapter 52 of Star Chosen. I like the book, and hope the crew doesn't all die like that one guy did on the ship when they were hiding from the bad guys. Okay, bye Joe."

He continued this practice until he finished the entire book. I'm glad that he was a fast reader.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Starting to get story ideas to a potential sequel to Star Chosen. But I will probable put out a number of shorter books first.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

A sort of pre-prequel to Star Chosen is now out as an sci-fi eBook. It is called "Armed with Intergalactic Weapons." It's my autobiographical science fiction story of how a space boy becomes a fighter and an artist--on the wrong and right sides in the galactic battle between good and evil. As space colonization advances to distant planets, the roles of family and Christianity become more and more estranged. Welcome to the out-of-this-world conversion of award winning virtual cartoonist, Joe Chiappetta (Silly Daddy). Contains 13,300 words with 42 illustrations.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

In other Star Chosen news, I just this week started writing down the beginnings of an outline for Star Chosen book 2. I'm still not sure if I'll write the actual sequel, but we shall see. It's one of those sci-fi books that doesn't need a sequel, yet readers keep asking me, "so are you going to write a sequel?"


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Just this week I finished writing the first part of Star Chosen, book 2. This comes in at 10,000 words. The story so far is self contained and I am considering releasing it as a short story, and then adding to it and releasing the full version of book 2 at a later date. What do you think?


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

My new ebook is a 99 cent Christian sci-fi adventure, heavy on relationships, laser gun battles, and forgiveness: *The Power Pendant of Planet Pizon*.
Please check it out and let me know what you think. It just came out this week. The story takes place in the Star Chosen universe, but it's self contained and you don't need to read the first novel to follow along in this new release.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HKIH54


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

You can read an online excerpt of the *Power Pendant of Planet Pizon* here:
http://joechiappetta.blogspot.com/2010/12/power-pendant-of-planet-pizon.html

It has the first 3 chapters. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Star Chosen just climbed to #31 in the top Bestselling eBooks on Amazon under "Christian science fiction"


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Star Chosen just got a great review at http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/7760360/star_chosen_by_joe_chiappetta_book.html?cat=38. Thanks go to Steven Wilson of the Christian Sci Fi and Fantasy Review for the coverage.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Star Chosen now has at least 50,000 readers!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Just got interviewed about being an author and cartoonist as well as the transition to eBooks here: http://rsquaredcomicz.com/2011/09/04/c-3-interview-14-joe-chiapetta/


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats on your space opera! (My favorite genre)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Aubrie,
Us space opera folk need to stick together. I just tagged your book by the way.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

*Star Chosen* has been in Amazon's top 50 eBooks under the category _Christian Science Fiction_ for over a year. Check it out! You can also read the first 12 chapters free online here: http://joechiappetta.blogspot.com/2010/03/buy-book-now-star-chosen-science.html


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Star Chosen continues to gather great reviews. Already the book has four 5-star reviews, and one 1-star review from a person who couldn't appreciate a plot wherein Space Christians survive something.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I am running a special for Kindleboards users only. Buy *Star Chosen* sci-fi novel, post a brief review of it on Amazon and I'll send you any other eBook of mine for free.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ICWE60
Just PM me on Kindleboards when you post your review.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who is in the process of reviewing *Star Chosen*. I appreciate it, and there is still time to get in on my special offer (see previous post).


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

*Star Chosen* is starting to get some good reviews on Facebook too. It looks like readers who got the book direct from me and don't have an Amazon account are just posting their thoughts about the book right in their own feed. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

A significant sub-theme in Star Chosen, aside from the space opera fun, includes how disability is viewed in the future.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

My wife Denise has a new book out of her awesome short stories (non-fiction) and some of my comics appear in there too.


Please check it out!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

In my newest book http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HT3DK I discuss some behind the scenes elements of disability issues in the Star Chosen science fiction novel. For those interested in disability studies in media, you will get a lot out of either book.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

This eBook that I published is free today and tomorrow only (Oct 30-31, 2012).
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RXI394

*Genesis Jam: An Anthology Inspired by the Ultimate Creator*



Creative writers and artists striving to love God with all their heart embrace the powerful themes of Genesis: good and evil, brotherhood, family, trust in God, mercy, and love. God's creation, the Garden of Eden, Adam, Eve, and their sons, Cain and Abel are the subjects of this faithful anthology. Works of fiction inspired by events in Genesis as well as nonfiction poetry and essays about the first family are covered. This thought-provoking Christian book has a universal appeal for believers as well as those curious about the origins of mankind. Explore the earliest history of our human race with a fresh yet faithful look into the intrigue of our past.


----------

